# Kong Classic or Puppy Kong??



## lynkev1903 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi 
We are getting prepared for a puppy joining our family later this year. I noticed there were a lot of good posts about Kongs.
So for a puppy is it best to get a puppy Kong or the Classic Kong?? Sorry newbie here so any info or advice would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

My puppy is 10 weeks old, I got her the small puppy kong before she arrived, and then realised pretty quickly it was RIDICULOUSLY small!! She got frustrated and bored of it in 5 mins, so on the advice of people on here i bought the normal med sized one and she loves it!! 

I have two one for when we are here and one I keep in the freezer filled with peanut butter, cheese and kibble for when we go out for an hour.


----------



## lynkev1903 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok so just get the classic kong  Thanks


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there,

Definately just go for the classic kong, I didn't realise how unsuitable the puppy one was when beau got her adult teeth and I found a big chunk hanging off it lucky I found it before she swallowed it but my breeders adult dog got hold of one of the puppy ones and consumed most of it ended up very poorly and had to have an operation to remove the chunk she had eaten from her stomach. I actually bought the SUMO one from pets at home its bright yellow and comes in different sizes i bought both the small & med but have to say the medium is the most suitable good thing is its mega strong also a bit cheaper than the kongs too. X


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

You can also get Kong teething sticks, they are quite large, and have a hole down the middle so you can fill it with cream cheese or peanut butter, it also has ridges which some people push treats into, The whole thing is made of a different kind of material and is supposed to sooth their gums while teething. as their teeth will go between the ridges and rub against the gums soothing them.
Heres a link for them 
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/kong-puppy-teething-sticks-13521 though try shopping around as you may be able to pick them up cheaper. 

Simon and Poppy


----------

